# Fascinate to D3



## ilikedbz (Aug 6, 2011)

So after having multiple issues with my samsung fascinate, I decided to take VZW's offer to replace it with a recertified droid 3 (Do they even have recertified phones of this yet?)
I've read every thread on here, along with every review google could find, and it just seems pretty disappointing with the locked bootloader/ton of bloatware/malfunctioning camera/low battery life/random glitchy resets. The hardware looks good on paper, but it seems it's not worth much till we get some root and custom rom's on it. I'm starting to have some second thoughts about leaving the fascinate for it given it just got CM7. Any input on the future of this device would be helpful.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

In theory the d3 should be getting an unlocked bl, Rooting should be much simpler once an update is released and the d3 can be patched..


----------

